# Ijoy RDTA 5s



## Paul33 (21/3/19)

Looking for an Ijoy Rdta 5s or the Rdta 5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (22/3/19)

Found and sorted

Reactions: Like 2


----------

